# Hemianthus callitrichoides and Akadama



## Amoeba1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi,
I've been using Akadama (clay normally used for bonsai trees) for several months now and I am very happy with the results..... ................well, almost.

All the medium and big plants are doing really well, however small plants like Hemianthus callitrichoides and Glossostigma elatinoides do not want to grow at all (I grow them emersed and then plant in the tank).

Does anyone have similar problems?

EI dosing, light 0.75w/l, co2 30ppm, NO3 10-25, K~30, PO4~2, Fe~0.2, Ca~35, Mg~8


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

someone on UKaps had this same problem with HC. Maybe the substrate isn't suitable for plants that grow close to it? His larger plants were fine as well 

AC


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

what's the grain size of akadama? If it's larger than 3-4 mm in diameter that could be an issue for creeping plants.

The other possibility is just giving it enough time to adapt - I've found that creeping plants usually take several weeks to adjust to a new environment before it takes off.....


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

I find with HC, you need to drive high intensities of CO2 ferts and easycarbo/excel/aquacarbon at it.

directly at it if you can regards to co2. mine pearls almost every day. trimming brings out the best too, but i wait for a few weeks before trimming.

the first few weeks i get it to grow good, but then after about 5 weeks it really turns into a weed.


----------



## Amoeba1 (Mar 25, 2008)

hi, thanks for all the hints ;o) I'll check ukaps as well.

Akadama is not bigger than 3-4mm, however I start thinking that its nutrient binding abilities may be the cause of the problem. Concentration of nutrients in the water column may be high, but closer to the substrate it may be lower due to the nature of akadama.

I think I'll do two experiments.
1) I'll plant HC in a box with pot soil covered with gravel.
2) I'll take a sample of the water from the substrate (1-2cm deep ) and test for NP Fe, shame I cannot do K ;o(

I was trying to trigger the small plants with extra mikro, and it sort of works..........well
the problem is that the bigger plants need pruning every week, so it is not the best approach


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Some Akadama looks just like the ADA Malaya aqua soil... how about just layering a thin layer of that over(or red sea's Flora base)? I put those old Malaya to on my bonsai tree to replaced the lost Akadama and they blent right in beside these 2 products are all processed in high heat from the soil to form what they are.


----------



## Amoeba1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi armedbiggiet.
Thanks for the advice. 

BTW. I'm just waiting for a PO4 test.


----------



## Amoeba1 (Mar 25, 2008)

The level of PO4 in a water sample taken 5cm below the surface of the substrate was 2-3ppm, so pretty much the same as in the water column.
Didn't check Fe yet.

I've added some HC in a pot into the HT tank (well mikro/makro soaked Akadama as a substrate) and another pot into my LT tank (potting soil + slow release ferts).

Will keep you posted.
Let me know if you have any new ideas in mind.


----------

